# Bill for Better Gun Laws before NC General Assembly.....Please Read



## KLockemy (Mar 29, 2009)

There is a bill before the NC General Assembly that will grant NC residents the rights of Castle Doctrine (ability to protect your home) and Stand Your Ground (ability to defend yourself, legally, in public). I contacted the NRA and they confirmed that the legislation is still in process and hasn't been approved/denined yet. I urge you to please visit the link below. If you agree with it, I would strongly urge you to contact your representative and have them support this bill.

http://www.ncleg.net/Sessions/2009/Bills/Senate/PDF/S928v0.pdf

Thank you for your time,

Kevin

"You never realize what you have, until it's been taken away."


----------

